# I've got a problem...



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I've got an 04 M6. Sometimes, but not all the time, I can be driving down a road and my steering wheel will "shake". I've noted that going down the same strip of road does not make a difference. Sometimes it will shake, other times it won't. Also, sometimes when I brake the steering wheel shakes a little, and there's no pulsing from the pedal.

I just had the car aligned 3 months ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Justice said:


> I've got an 04 M6. Sometimes, but not all the time, I can be driving down a road and my steering wheel will "shake". I've noted that going down the same strip of road does not make a difference. Sometimes it will shake, other times it won't. Also, sometimes when I brake the steering wheel shakes a little, and there's no pulsing from the pedal.
> 
> I just had the car aligned 3 months ago. Any suggestions?


Odd. I would check toe and rotor warp. But it doesnt sound like that would explain it. Good luck


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been chasing that problem ever since aftermarket wheels and tires were put on my '04.

Turns out the Falken tires were out of round. Tire store mounted something like 10 of them before they found four good ones. Turns out one still vibrated a bit because the welds on my custom wheels were done by hand -- an inherent weakness in the design.

Got rid of the Falkens and replaced with General Exclaim UHPs. Cleared up 99% of the problem. The rest is from the *()&^))*&%)( wheels.

I'd stay after the alignment. Screw the roadforce balancing and all that other stuff. In my case, the only thing that did was lighten my wallet.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Same Problem...*

I believe it is an issue of rotors being out of round. It is hard to fully accept because it happens intermintantly, but I started having the problem after having to bring my GTO to a quick stop from a pretty high speed. Before the incident there was no shaking in the wheel whatsoever. One thing you could do that wouldn't be costly is put a dial indicator to the rotors and see if they out of round. I hope to do this soon...I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an 04 and had the exact same problems I thought it was my alignment but they checked rotors, and they were out of round. I just got a new set today. but then i get my car back and notice a two deep scratches on my driver door (like someone keyed it or dropped a tool against it.) and of course they said they didn't do it!!!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Is an out of round rotor a manufacturer defect?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Sometimes - but usually not. A warp usually occurs when a really hot rotor is cooled too quickly. A panic (real panicky) stop on a rainy day can cause it. Or driving through a deep puddle when the brakes are hot is not good either. In some cases where the rotor is just a piece of junk, hard use can bend em too.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Can it be machined when that happens? Or is it a whole replacement type deal?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The rotors can usually be machined so long as once they have been trued up, they do not exceed the minimum thickness specified for the piece. This spec is usually stamped right on the rotor. 

Problems usually get worse after machining because the rotor is now thinner than before, and may be more prone to warping given that it there is less metal there. I usually change rotors with pads when I do (or have done) a brake job. Buy HIGH quality OEM pieces or from a vendor like Akebono, PBR etc. I never ever ever ever skimp on brakes. Not ever.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Ok, Maybe I'm confusing an out of round condition (What I thought that meant) versus a warped rotor. I know warped rotors are deformed surfaces of the brake friction areas, but I was under the assumption that an "out of round" rotor is something like the center of the rotor is not true. Also, with a warped rotor, I *should* be feeling this in the brake pedal and I don't. It's only in the steering wheel.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

I hear you. Unless the rotor is severely warped it is possible for it not to pulse the pedal. Possible. My old 3 series Beemer was HORRIBLE for this problem. Out of round would be a defect, but I cannot for the life of me figure out how it could happen or if it could, how it would affect drivability in any way. Out of balance rotors yes, out of round - hmmm.....


----------

